Ask HN: What should be the maximal lines size of a vue.js single file component? - julienreszka
======
eyegor
I don't think LOC is a good measure of complexity (which is typically what LOC
limits are trying to stop). Generally I try to split things up once the
component is trying to accomplish multiple tasks that could be separated. So
something that handles the file upload API probably shouldn't contain oauth
checks, instead calling an oauth component, separate business logic from
domain logic, etc. Typically this ends up limiting them to ~500 LOC, but
that's just a coincidence.

------
jppope
A SFC should do a single thing well.

Check out atomic design, it might help you :)

[http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/atomic-web-
design/](http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/atomic-web-design/)

